# FAQ - Bonnet Release Lever ~ Aluminum Printed Splines



## Gbay1958 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi all
Are there any tips to fit a bonnet lever which has just snapped off in my hand
Regards Gbay1958


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Worth a read from the Knowledge Base -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Broken Hood Release Lever*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1849287

As noted in the article, and as shown in the image below, there are two different revisions. Be sure to get the right one as they are not interchangeable. Just look on the inside of the lever for the PN and Revision.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Take the trim off from the front of the sill, then the trim around the lever. Take the old lever out and the new lever will click into place. With the trim off you can access the bolts to undo the bracket, but you probably won't need to do that.

Loose










Clicked into place


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

The C version *will* operate in a B version car, but won't seat firmly home.

When I got my car, the lever was broken, so the dealer got me a new one... which didn't fit properly. Once I'd read the FAQ and understood what was wrong, I got out the Dremel tool and modified the C-revision stem to fit my B car.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

One tip is to open the bonnet by twisting the middle, I never pull on the lever end now.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Flashy said:


> One tip is to open the bonnet by twisting the middle, I never pull on the lever end now.


+1 for this.
RH drive car, left hand thumb in line with spindle, fingers behind middle of lever and rotate.
By comparison the beemer needs a strong man to yank, and twice.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Graham'sTT said:


> Flashy said:
> 
> 
> > One tip is to open the bonnet by twisting the middle, I never pull on the lever end now.
> ...


+2 for this  mines never broke


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Steve in Ireland said:


> The C version *will* operate in a B version car, but won't seat firmly home.
> 
> When I got my car, the lever was broken, so the dealer got me a new one... which didn't fit properly. Once I'd read the FAQ and understood what was wrong, I got out the Dremel tool and modified the C-revision stem to fit my B car.


Yeah I think you can either modify the stem/post on the handle or drill/cut the end stop area on the bracket to fit the C lever in the B bracket?

Honestly this thing is the worst. Design. Evar. I've never seen a hood latch more stupid than this. First of all the cable (or at least mine) has a huge amount of tension to pull to open. Second of all they made two almost entirely _plastic_ pieces to accomplish this :roll: I have no idea what they were thinking. It seems it was done entirely for styling. No other PQ35 car has something so stupid to release the hood. A3, Golf, Jetta...these cars have no issues with this kind of nonsense.

My car it had a C-revision lever but pretty sure a B-revision bracket because it never went in all the way and I didn't understand why at the time. I said _had_ because I busted it pretty good lol. What you can do though to continue to open the hood is press the lever (with the broken off pin/spline) very firmly in so the outer "teeth" on the lever mesh with the teeth on the bracket. You can still pull it and open the hood but it's a real pain.

I ordered a new lever from overseas, will wait to get it and be extra careful with it but expect it to break at some point anyway. What happens is you just forget and then pull the lever hard from the end and then it's game over--that's how I broke mine anyway. I was being careful with it at first but then one day I just needed to open the hood real quick, didn't think and SNAP! They may as well just have made it from egg shells.

There's a guy on Vortex who mentioned getting a metal pin/spline from some dude on facebook, only I don't have fb and doesn't seem to be any other way to contact him, also the guy on Vortex didn't mention the price but he did make a video on YT. Not sure why that guy (the guy making them I mean) never advertised or mentioned it on here. I would have bought one for sure.


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

Does anyone know if it is possible to downgrade the bracket to the B version? I bought an upgraded aluminum pin, but it is the older style. Anyone have some insight and maybe a part number? I live in the US and have a 2012 TT Quattro.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

ryguy said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to downgrade the bracket to the B version? I bought an upgraded aluminum pin, but it is the older style. Anyone have some insight and maybe a part number? I live in the US and have a 2012 TT Quattro.


Hmm never tried putting a B pin into a C-bracket but I think it will be a problem because the end is setup for a more narrow version. You could indeed downgrade the bracket to the old version but since it's not made anymore you'd 100% need to get one from a wrecked/donor car (perhaps might find one on eBay). 

The old bracket# should be:
8J1823633B

Note the bracket main# is 8J1823*6*33 while the handle # is 8J1823*5*33 then the suffix letter gives you the B or C revision.

Also in my case above turns out I did have a C bracket (all cars from MY10 and on should have it, with some 09s as well), the main reason the C-handle wasn't inserted right was not because it wouldn't seat all the way, it was because of the "track" slider in the trim not being in right. I totally missed this was part of how the handle attaches to the car. So really I could have fixed the original one before it broke--oh well. Got a new C handle and it's in there fine now as I did line up and snap it into the track once I figured that out.

I believe if you modify the C bracket by cutting the end stop "claws" where it clicks in, you'd get a B-spline handle to fit; but, it would never "click" into place. But, I'm thinking the trim track/slide would still hold it in well enough, but that's just a thought. 

I'm much more interested in where you got this metal spline/pin replacement though?!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *ryguy* - The lever axle can be removed by first removing the axle retaining clip (red arrow).

Trying to downgrade from a C bracket to a B bracket will be a challenge as Audi discontinued the B version around 2009. You may want try to find a breaker with a 2007 or 2008 TT and see if you can get the B bracket from that vehicle. Or look on eBay and see if you can find one.


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

TT'sRevenge said:


> I believe if you modify the C bracket by cutting the end stop "claws" where it clicks in, you'd get a B-spline handle to fit; but, it would never "click" into place. But, I'm thinking the trim track/slide would still hold it in well enough, but that's just a thought.


When I bought my (early) car, the handle stem was broken, but the dealer included a new handle... which never fitted properly, and I didn't know why. Then I read on these forums about the B/C differences, and understood what the problem was. I used a Dremel tool to cut the flanges on the stem, and it now goes in all the way, but doesn't lock in place.
To operate it, I need to press in with one hand while rotating it with the other, otherwise it "twists out".

Some day, I'm going to take the whole lot out and attach a grab handle to the end of the cable.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Steve in Ireland said:


> When I bought my (early) car, the handle stem was broken, but the dealer included a new handle... which never fitted properly, and I didn't know why. Then I read on these forums about the B/C differences, and understood what the problem was. I used a Dremel tool to cut the flanges on the stem, and it now goes in all the way, but doesn't lock in place.
> To operate it, I need to press in with one hand while rotating it with the other, otherwise it "twists out".
> 
> Some day, I'm going to take the whole lot out and attach a grab handle to the end of the cable.


Hmm did you make sure the trim "track" is properly in place, where bottom part of the handle/lever slides into the trim? I had the same problem as you except I _did_ have a C bracket and just didn't know it. The real problem was the slider was not engaged in the track.

What year is your car? Seems like it has to be an 09 or older to have the old "B" bracket in place.


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

TT'sRevenge said:


> What year is your car? Seems like it has to be an 09 or older to have the old "B" bracket in place.


2006!
I will check the trim fitting though.


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

TT'sRevenge said:


> I'm much more interested in where you got this metal spline/pin replacement though?!


I purchased it from a guy who manufactures them via one of my Facebook Communities. He is located in the US. His profile is Facebook လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *ryguy* - The lever axle can be removed by first removing the axle retaining clip (red arrow).
> 
> Trying to downgrade from a C bracket to a B bracket will be a challenge as Audi discontinued the B version around 2009. You may want try to find a breaker with a 2007 or 2008 TT and see if you can get the B bracket from that vehicle. Or look on eBay and see if you can find one.


I saw one of the brackets on Ebay for ~$30USD. It is just plug-and-play, right? I can reuse my handle, correct?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Can you post a picture of the replacement aluminum pin?


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

ryguy said:


> I purchased it from a guy who manufactures them via one of my Facebook Communities. He is located in the US. His profile is Facebook လော့ဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


Ah yes that's probably the same guy the other guy bought from then. Can you say how much it cost?

Seems like if it doesn't work with the C bracket it's not much use though.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

I purchased mine from the dealer. It was $70 + tax.


----------



## Tom Tim Smith (Oct 3, 2021)

amazing that the handle is two piece and only the shaft breaks yet no-one appears to offer just the shaft which as above is a push fit in the handle locked by a pin, the shaft appears to be softer plastic than the handle, I bought a complete handle on ebay for £11.99 it appears identical to the audi original handle including stamps and numbers


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Can you post a picture of the replacement aluminum pin?


----------



## RedTTquattro (4 mo ago)

Hey all, I've been selling aluminum printed splines for some time now. These are for B & C version handles. There's a subtle difference so I only need to know before shipping.
Sorry LHD drive models only. They can be used with RHD but it requires some DIY so it's not safe for all ages but doable if you have a dremel and some measure of confidence.
$60 + shipping


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

RedTTquattro said:


> Hey all, I've been selling aluminum printed splines for some time now. These are for the earlier B version handles.
> I just happened to stumble across this post so I might be able to help out. I'm also starting some work on the C version but it takes some time.
> You can see version "4" embossing but I actually had 5 prototypes before the final version.


Mine arrived today for preventative action.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

RedTTquattro said:


> Hey all, I've been selling aluminum printed splines for some time now. These are for the earlier B version handles.
> I just happened to stumble across this post so I might be able to help out. I'm also starting some work on the C version but it takes some time.
> You can see version "4" embossing but I actually had 5 prototypes before the final version.


Cool  You might want to mention how much it would cost, how many orders you'd need to start (if there is any minimum) and what the timeframe might be. 

I think a lot of ppl would be interested in this due to these things breaking all the time on TT!


----------



## RedTTquattro (4 mo ago)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Cool  You might want to mention how much it would cost, how many orders you'd need to start (if there is any minimum) and what the timeframe might be.
> 
> I think a lot of ppl would be interested in this due to these things breaking all the time on TT!


I added an update to my initial post. No min order necessary btw.
$60 USD
The right hand drive models are also different than the LHD.


----------



## fernandotl (11 d ago)

Hi, how can we contact to purchase replacement pin?


----------



## RedTTquattro (4 mo ago)

Tried to send private message. Drop me an email [email protected]
You should be able to guess the correct domain.


----------



## Ulisses22 (8 mo ago)

RedTTquattro said:


> Tried to send private message. Drop me an email [email protected]
> You should be able to guess the correct domain.


They reply you?


----------



## fernandotl (11 d ago)

Ulisses22 said:


> They reply you?


Yes I got in touch with him.


----------

